# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  امير الشعراء في كل العصور

## برق الصعيد

*احمد مطر قثارةالشعر فريد زمانه تملك ناصيية اللغة فتلاعب بالفاظها كيفما شاء وحاز علي فنون الشعر فنظمه بكافة اشكاله هو شاعر عراقي رفض الاستكانه للوضع العربي الراهن فعبر عنه شعرا ضاق به صدر ولاة الامر فتلاقفته المنافي. 
تعتبر دواوينه المعرفة باللافتات من الكتب النادرة نسبة لكتاباته المصادمه وقصائده ان نشرت فغالبا ما ان تكون مبتورة او معدلة فلذلك نويت ان اخصص هذ البوست لجمع ما امكن منها متمنيا مساهمتكم
*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*مِن أوباما.. لِجَميعِ الأعرابِ شُعوباً أو حُكّاما:

قَرْعُ طناجِرِكُمْ في بابي
أرهَقَني وَأَطارَ صَوابي..
(افعَلْ هذا يا أوباما..
اترُكْ هذا يا أوباما..
أَمطِرْنا بَرْداً وسَلاما
يا أوباما.
وَفِّرْ لِلعُريانِ حِزاما!
يا أوباما.
خَصِّصْ لِلطّاسَةِ حَمّاما!
يا أوباما.
فَصِّلْ لِلنّملَةِ (بيجاما)!
يا أوباما..)
قَرقَعَةٌ تَعلِكُ أَحلاماً
وَتَقِيءُ صَداها أوهاما.
وَسُعارُ الضَّجّةِ مِن حَوْلي
لا يَخبو حتّى يتنامى.
وَأنا رَجُلٌ عِندي شُغْلٌ
أكثَرُ مِن وَقتِ بَطالَتِكُمْ
أطوَلُ مِن حُكْمِ جَلالَتِكُمْ
فَدَعوني أُنذركُمْ بَدءاً
كَي أَحظى بالعُذْرِ ختاما:
لَستُ بِخادِمِ مَن خَلَّفَكُمْ
لأُساطَ قُعوداً وَقِياما.
لَستُ أخاكُمْ حَتّى أُهْجى
إنْ أَنَا لَمْ أَصِلِ الأَرحاما.
لَستُ أباكُمْ حَتّى أُرجى
لأَِكونَ عَلَيْكُمْ قَوّاما.
وَعُروبَتُكُمْ لَمْ تَختَرْني
وَأنا ما اختَرتُ الإسلاما!
فَدَعوا غَيري يَتَبَنّاكُمْ
أو ظَلُّوا أَبَداً أيتاما!
أنَا أُمثولَةُ (شَعْبٍ) يأبى
أن يَحكُمَهُ أحَدٌ غَصبْا..
و(نِظامٍ) يَحتَرِمُ الشَّعبا.
وَأَنا لَهُما لا غَيرِهِما
سأُقَطِّرُ قَلبي أَنغاما
حَتّى لَو نَزَلَتْ أَنغامي
فَوقَ مَسامِعِكُمْ.. أَلغاما!
فامتَثِلوا.. نُظُماً وَشُعوباً
وَاتَّخِذوا مَثَلي إلهاما.
أَمّا إن شِئتُمْ أن تَبقوا
في هذي الدُّنيا أَنعاما
تَتَسوَّلُ أَمْنَاً وَطَعاما
فَأُصارِحُكُمْ.. أنّي رَجُلٌ
في كُلِّ مَحَطّاتِ حَياتي
لَمْ أُدخِلْ ضِمْنَ حِساباتي
أَن أَرعى، يوماً، أغناما!



*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0) ‏برق الصعيد, ‏الملك 
حبابك الف
                        	*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*لافتة

فكرت بأن أكتب شعراً
لا يهدر وقت الرقباء
لا يتعب قلب الخلفاء
لا تخشى من أن تنشره
كل وكالات الأنباء
ويكون بلا أدنى خوف
في حوزة كل القراء
هيأت لذلك أقلامي
ووضعت الأوراق أمامي
وحشدت جميع الآراء
ثم.. بكل رباطة جأش
أودعت الصفحة إمضائي
وتركت الصفحة بيضاء!
**
راجعت النص بإمعان
فبدت لي عدة أخطاء
قمت بحك بياض الصفحة..
واستغنيت عن الإمضاء!
                        	*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*الحسن أسفر بالحجاب 
قمر توشحَ بالسَحابْ.
غَبَش توغل, حالما, بفجاجِ غابْ.
فجر تحمم بالندى
و أطل من خلف الهضابْ.
الورد في أكمامه.
ألق اللآلئ في الصد فْ.


سُرُج تُرفرفُ في السَدَ فْ.
ضحكات أشرعة يؤرجحها العبابْ.
و مرافئ بيضاء
تنبض بالنقاء العذبِ من خلل الضبابْ.
من أي سِحرٍ جِئت أيتها الجميلهْ ؟
من أي باِرقة نبيلهْ
هطلت رؤاك على الخميلةِ
فانتشى عطرُ الخميلهْ ؟
من أي أفقٍ
ذلك البَرَدُ المتوجُ باللهيبِ
و هذه الشمسُ الظليلَهْ ؟
من أي نَبْعٍ غافِل الشفتينِ
تندلعُ الورودُ ؟
- من الفضيلَهْ.
هي ممكنات مستحيلهْ
قمر على وجه المياهِ
َيلُمهُ العشب الضئيلُ
وليس تُدركه القبابْ.
قمر على وجه المياه
سكونه في الإضطراب
وبعده في الإقترابْ.
غَيب يمد حُضورَه وسْطَ الغيابْ.
وطن يلم شتاته في الإغترابْ.
! روح مجنحة بأعماق الترابْ
وهي الحضارة كلها
تنسَل من رَحِم الخرابْ
و تقوم سافرة
لتختزل الدنا في كِلْمتين :
( أنا الحِجابْ )


الحُسْنُ أسفرَ بالحجابِ
فمالها حُجُبُ النفورْ
نزلت على وجهِ السفورْ ؟
واهًا ...
أرائحة الزهور
تضيرُ عاصمة العطورْ ؟
أتعف عن رشْفِ الندى شَفَةُ البكورْ ؟
أيضيق دوح بالطيورْ ؟
يا للغرابة !
_ لا غرابهْ .
أنا بسمة ضاقت بفرحتها الكآبهْ.
أنا نغمة جرحت خدود الصمت
وازدردت الرتابهْ.
أنا وقدة محت الجليد
وعبأت بالرعب أفئدة الذئابْ.
أنا عِفة و طهارة
بينَ الكلابْ .


الشمس حائرة
يدور شِراعُها وَسْطَ الظلام
بغير مرسى
الليلُ جن بأفقها
والصبحُ أمسى
والوردة الفيحاء تصفعها الرياح
و يحتويها السيل دَوْسا.
والحانة السكرى تصارع يقظتي
و تصب لي ألما و يأسا.
سأغادرُ المبغى الكبيرَ و لست آسى
أنا لستُ غانية و كأسا

نَعلاكِ أوسعُ من فرنسا.
نعلاكِ أطهرُ من فرنسا كلها
جَسَدًا ونفْسا.
نعلاك أجْملُ من مبادئ ثورةٍ
ذُكِرَتْ لتُنسى.
مُدي جُذورَكِ في جذورِكِ
واتركي أن تتركيها
قري بمملكةِ الوقارِ
وسَفهي الملِكَ السفيها.
هي حرة ما دامَ صوتُكِ مِلءَ فيها.
وجميلة ما دُمتِ فيها.
هي مالَها من مالِها شيء
سِوى ( سِيدا ) بَنيها !
هي كلها ميراثُكِ المسروقُ:
أسفلت الدروبِ,
حجارةُ الشرفاتِ ,
أوعيةُ المعاصِرْ.
النفطُ ,
زيتُ العِطرِ ,
مسحوقُ الغسيلِ ,
صفائحُ العَرباتِ ,
أصباغُ الأظافرْ .

خَشَبُ الأسِرةِ ,
زئبقُ المرآةِ ,
أقمشةُ الستائِرْ .

غازُ المدافئِ ,
مَعدنُ الشَفَراتِ ,
أضواءُ المتاجرْ .
وسِواهُ من خيرٍ يسيلُ بغيرِ آخِرْ
هي كلها أملاكُ جَدكِ
في مراكشَ
أو دمشقَ
أو الجزائِرْ !
هي كلها ميراثك المغصوبُ
فاغتصبي كنوزَ الإغتصابْ .
زاد الحسابُ على الحسابِ
وآنَ تسديدُ الحسابْ .
فإذا ارتضتْ..أهلاً .
و إنْ لم ترضَ
فلترحَلْ فرنسا عن فرنسا نفسِها
إن كانَ يُزعجُها الحجابْ !
*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*خلود 

قال الدليل في حذر:
إنظر.. وخذ منه العبر.
إنظر.. فهذا أسد
له ملامح البشر.
قد قُدَّ من أقسى حجر.
أضخم ألف مرة منك
وحبل صبره
أطول من حبل الدهر.
لكنه لم يُعتبر.
كان يدس أنفه في كل شيء
فانكسر.
هل أنت أقوى يا مطر؟!
**
كان (أبو الهول) أمامي
أثراً منتصبا.
سألت:
هل ظل لمن كسّر أنفه.. أثر؟
                        	*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*القرابين بمناسبة غزو العراق 


هطلت من كل صوب عين باك 
وهوت من كل فج كف لاطم 
وتداعى كل أصحاب المواويل 
وافى كل أرباب التراتيل 
لترديد التواشيح وتعليق التمائم 
وأقاموا، فجأة، من حولنا 
سور مآتم . 
إنهم من مخلب النسر يخافون علينا .. 
وكأنا مستريحون على ريش الحمائم ! 
ويخافون اغتصاب النسر للدار .. 
كأن النسر لم يبسط جناحيه 
على كل العواصم ! 
أي دار ؟! 
أرضنا محتلة منذ استقلت 
كلما زادت بها البلدان.. قلت ! 
وغناها ظل في أيدي المغيرين غنائم 
والثرى قسم ما بين النواطير قسائم . 
أي نفط ؟! 
صاحب الآبار، طول العمر، 
عريان ومقرور وصائم 
وهو فوق النفط عائم ! 
أي شعب ؟! 
شعبنا منذ زمان 
بين أشداق الردى والخوف هائم 
مستنير بظلام 
مستجير بمظالم ! 
هو أجيال يتامى 
تترامى 
منذ ما يقرب من خمسين عاما 
كالقرابين فداء المستبدين " النشامى" . 
كل جيل ينتضى من أمه قسرا 
لكي يهدى إلى (أم الهزائم) 
وهي تلقاه ورودا 
ثم تلقيه جماجم 
وبروح النصر تطويه 
ولا تقبل في مصرعه لومة لائم . 
فهو المقتول ظلما بيديها 
وهو المسؤول عن دفع المغارم ! 
فإذا فر 
تفرى تحت رجليه الطريق 
فهو إما ظامئ وسط الصحارى 
أو بأعماق المحيطات غريق 
أو رقيق.. بدماء يشتري بلة ريق 
من عدو يرتدي وجه شقيق أو صديق ! 
فلماذا صمتوا صمت أبي الهول 
لدى موت الضحايا.. 
واستعاروا سنة الخنساء 
لما زحفت كف المنايا 
نحو أعناق الجرائم ؟! 
* * 
يا شعوبا من سراب 
في بلاد من خراب.. 
أي فرق في السجايا 
بين نسر وعقاب ؟! 
كلها نفس البهائم 
كلها تنزل في نفس الرزايا 
كلها تأكل من نفس الولائم 
إنما للجرم رحم واحد 
في كل أرض 
وذو الإجرام مهما اختلفت أوطانهم 
كل توائم ! 
* * 
عصف العالم بالصفين 
حقنا لدمانا 
وانقسمنا بهوانا 
مثلما اعتدنا.. إلى نصفين 
ما بين الخطيئات وما بين المآثم 
وتقاسمنا الشتائم . 
داؤنا منا وفينا 
وتشافينا تفاقم ! 
لو صفقنا الباب 
في وجه خطايا العرب الأقحاح 
لم تدخل علينا منه 
آثام الأعاجم
                        	*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*عائدون 



هرم الناس وكانوا يرضعون ،  
عندما قال المغني عائدون ،  
يافلسطين وما زال المغني يتغنى ،  
وملايين اللحون ،  
في فضاء الجرح تفنى ،  
واليتامى من يتامى يولدون ،  
يافلسطين وأرباب النضال المدمنون،  
ساءهم مايشهدون ،  
فمضوا يستنكرون ،  
ويخوضون النضالات على هز القناني وعلى هز البطون ،  
عائدون ،  
.ولقد عاد الأسى للمرة الألف، 
فلا عدنا ولاهم يحزنون!
*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*كلب الوالي 
كلب والينا المعظم عظني اليوم ومات،

فدعاني حارس الأمن لأعدم،

بعدما أثبت تقرير الوفاة

أن كلب السيد الوالي تسمم!
*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*منفيون 


لمن نشكو مآسينا؟

ومن يصغي لشكوانا، ويجدينا؟

أنشكو موتنا ذلا لوالينا؟

وهل موت سيحيينا؟

قطيع نحن والجزار راعينا؛

ومنفيون نمشي في أراضينا

ونحمل نعشنا قسرا بأيدينا ؛

ونعرب عن تعازينا لنا فينا؛

فوالينا، أدام الله والينا،

رآنا أمة وسطا، فما أبقى لنا دنيا،

ولا أبقى لنا دينا؛

ولاة الأمر : ما خنتم، ولا هنتم،

ولا أبديتم اللينا،

جزاكم ربنا خيرا، كفيتم أرضنا بلوى أعادينا،

وحققتم أمانينا،

وهذي القدس تشكركم،

ففي تنديدكم حينا،

وفي تهديدكم حينا،

سحبتم أنف أمريكا،

فلم تنقل سفارتها،

ولو نقلت - معاذ الله لو نقلت - لضيعنا فلسطينا؛

ولاة الأمر هذا النصر يكفيكم، ويكفينا،

تهانينا!
                        	*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*احتمالات 
ربما الماء يروب،

ربما الزيت يذوب،

ربما يحمل ماء في ثقوب،

ربما الزاني يتوب،

ربما تطلع شمس الضحى من صوب الغروب،

ربما يبرأ شيطان،فيعفو عنه غفار الذنوب،

.إنما لا يبرأ الحكام في كل بلاد العرب



من ذنب الشعوب
*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*ورثة إبليس 

وجوهكم أقنعة بالغة المرونة،

طلاؤها حصافة، وقعرها رعونة،

صفق إبليس لها مندهشا، وباعكم فنونه،

وقال: "إني راحل، ما عاد لي دور هنا، دوري أنا أنتم ستلعبونه"

ودارت الأدوار فوق أوجه قاسية، تعدلها من تحتكم ليونة،

فكلما نام العدو بينكم رحتم تقرعونه،

لكنكم تجرون ألف قرعة لمن ينام دونه،

وغاية الخشونة،

أن تندبوا: "قم يا صلاح الدين، قم"،

حتى اشتكى مرقده من حوله العفونة،

كم مرة في العام توقظونه ؟

كم مرة على جدار الجبن تجلدونه ؟

أيطلب الأحياء من أمواتهم معونة ؟ ! !

دعوا صلاح الدين في ترابه واحترموا سكونه،

لأنه لو قام حقا بينكم



فسوف تقتلونه.
                        	*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*جميييييييييييييييييييييييلة
                        	*

----------

